

Pure Profit, a look at swoopo.com  - olefoo
http://theecakescraps.wordpress.com/2008/09/25/pure-profit-a-look-at-swoop/

======
rw
"Paraphrased Swoopo business plan in short: find 10 people to give us $10 each
and one of them will get this $20 gift card. Repeat."

Please refer to: insurance policies, lotteries.

